# nv Treiber und Filme im Vollbildmodus

## tuxian

Hallo,

da bei mir der nvidia-Treiber immer mehr oder weniger unstabil läuft (egal welche Version) und ich eh nichts spielen tue verwende ich jetzt den nv-Treiber.

Der funktioniert komplett absturzfrei, nur habe ich festgestellt dass der nur bei 16bit Farbmodus die xv-Erweiterung unterstützt (und nicht bei 24bit).

Ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, lasse ich halt den xserver mit 16bit Farbtiefe laufen.

Ohne der xv-Erweiterung ist ein ruckelfreies Filme gucken unmöglich.

Zum eigentlichen Problem:

Wenn ich mir im Vollbildmodus einen Film angucken will dann ist das Bild verzerrt, mit dem nvidia-Treiber hatte ich das Problem nicht.

Sonst wurde an der xorg.conf nichts verändert!

----------

## tuxian

Hat niemand einen Tipp?

----------

## rmorszeck

Bei mir war Nvidia auch langezeit instabil. Folgendes hat es jedoch behoben.

Unter xorg.conf

Option     "NoFlip"             	"false"

auf false setzen. Jetzt geht auch Transparenz und jegliche Performenssteigerung habe ich noch aktiviert.  :Smile: 

Sonst poste mal deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## tuxian

Danke, ich hab die Zeile eingefügt, was bewirkt sie überhaupt?

Die letzte Version die stabil lief war 6111 aber die kompiliert nicht mehr mit Kernel >=2.6.12.

Ich melde mich wieder falls es einen Absturz gibt.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de(nodeadkeys)"

    Option "XkbOptions" ""

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Generic"

    ModelName "Flat Panel 1024x768"

    HorizSync 31.5-48.5

    VertRefresh 40-70

    Option  "DPMS"  "true"

    ModeLine "1024x480"    65.00 1024 1032 1176 1344   480  488  494  563 -hsync -vsync

   Modeline "800x600" 38.21 800 832 976 1008 600 612 618 631

   Modeline "1024x768" 64.56 1024 1056 1296 1328 768 783 791 807

   Modeline "640x480" 24.11 640 672 760 792 480 490 495 505

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "Logo" "0"

    Option "NvAgp" "1"

    Option "NoFlip" "false" 

    BoardName "GeForce-2"

    Screen 0

    VendorName "Nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device "device1"

    Monitor "monitor1"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 8

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 15

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 16

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Virtual 1024 768

    EndSubsection

Endsection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Screen "screen1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection
```

----------

## tam

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Danke, ich hab die Zeile eingefügt, was bewirkt sie überhaupt?

 

Siehe /usr/doc/nvidia-glx.../README.txt

----------

## rojaro

Das X11 wegen der nVidia-Treiber hin und wieder crasht is nix ungewöhnliches denk ich. Jedenfalls benutz ich die Treiber schon seit Jahren und immer wieder mal ist X11 gecrasht. Die Crashes sind bei mir allerdings in letzter Zeit mit den neuen Releases des Treibers weniger geworden. Mit den letzten beiden Releases hat X11 bei mir nur noch dann gecrasht wenn ich X11 beendet hab und das nur so jedes zehnte mal. Während X11 lief (also bestimmt ein halbes Jahr) hatte ich schon lange keine Probleme mehr.

However, ich sehe nicht wie Tuxian die "NoFlip"-Option helfen soll. Laut Dokumentation ist dieser Flag nur dann relevant wenn man entweder eine Quadro Karte hat (Thema Unified Backbuffering), oder bei Programmen die OpenGL verwenden. Sofern Tuxian nicht gerade seine Filme mit OpenGL-Backend abspielt, sollte diese Option keine Auswirkung auf das Videoplayback haben.

----------

## tuxian

Nein, fürs Filme Abspielen nehme ich das xv-output-plugin.

Die Crashes treten bei mir auch immer nur beim Starten oder Beenden von X auf, nie während es läuft.

Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn ich die nvidia-Treiber gar nicht installieren muss.

Da ich nicht spielen tu würde mir der nv-Treiber genügen nur dazu müsste ich das im ersten Postings geschriebene Problem beseitigen können!

----------

## noergeli

moin,

was bedeutet denn verzerrt? Falsches Seitenverhältnis oder übleres? Und welchen player benutzt du bzw. hast du mal nen anderen probiert?

Ich bin kürzlich auch zu den nv Treibern zurückgekehrt und habe zumindest mit xine dieses Problem nicht.

----------

## tuxian

Ich mach später mit der digikam ein bild.

Problem tritt mit mplayer und xine auf.

----------

## tuxian

Hier das Bild: http://layr.at/download/xine.jpg

----------

## rmorszeck

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Nein, fürs Filme Abspielen nehme ich das xv-output-plugin.
> 
> Die Crashes treten bei mir auch immer nur beim Starten oder Beenden von X auf, nie während es läuft.

 

Habe vergessen zu sagen. Ich verwende den neusten nvidia-kernel und -glx. EInfach unter /etc/portage/package.keywords folgendes eintragen und nvidia-kernel und -glx neu emergen.

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/nvidia-kernel	~x86
> 
> media-video/nvidia-glx		~x86

 

Die laufen mit der xorg.conf Konfiguration stabil. 

Und hier meine xorg.config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   # FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   # Load  "dri"   

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   # Load  "speedo"   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync    30.0-81.0

   VertRefresh  56-75

   DisplaySize  377 302

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

   

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       "0"

        Option     "NoFlip"                "false"                          # MUSS AUF FALSE STEHN

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "NoLogo"                "1"

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        Option     "SWcursor"              "0" 

        Option     "HWcursor"              "0" 

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        Option     "NvAGP"                 "3"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      "CRT" # "DFP"

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"     # [<bool>]

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "true"

   

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # "0" 

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # "0" # "64"

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # "1"

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"    # "nv" 

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite"      "Enable"

EndSection 
```

----------

## tuxian

Bei mir aber leider nicht, hab alle Versionen schon mal installiert gehabt, auch die neueste (~x86).

Ich will den nvidia-Treiber nicht unbedingt installieren, am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich das Problem mit der Verzerrung lösen könnte.Last edited by tuxian on Mon Sep 12, 2005 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

 *rmorszeck wrote:*   

> Bei mir war Nvidia auch langezeit instabil. Folgendes hat es jedoch behoben.
> 
> Unter xorg.conf
> 
> Option     "NoFlip"             	"false"
> ...

 

Die Option hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------

## musv

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alle mit dem nvidia-Treiber macht. Aber bei mir ist der noch nie abgestürzt aufgrund des Treibers. Einige Releases waren mal bissel buggy, sodaß das glx nicht funktionierte, kann ich mich dunkel dran erinnern. Aber ansonsten konnte ich bisher keinerlei instabiles Verhalten feststellen. Und ich benutz generell immer die neuesten nvidia-Versionen (make.conf ACCEPT-KEYWORDS="~x86"). 

Jetzt zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem:

Eine Verzerrung, daß das Bildschirmverhältnis zwischen Höhe und Breite nicht hinhaut, hab ich irgendwie nicht bemerken können. Wenn du die Verzerrung darauf beziehst, daß die Buchstaben in Deinem Video irgendwie ausgefranzt aussehen, das liegt wahrscheinlich nicht am X oder nv-Treiber. Ich würde das eher auf das Video selber beziehen. 

Hast du 'ne TV-Karte? Wenn du mit Xaw-TV z.B. n-tv einschaltest und das Laufband unten betrachtest, siehst du genau denselben Effekt. Liegt einfach daran, daß Xaw-TV gar keinen oder nur einen schlechten Deinterlacer benutzt. Und wenn das Video schlecht codiert wurde, tritt genau der Fall auf, den man auf dem Screenshot sehen kann. Wie läuft denn das Video auf anderen Systemen? Tritt derselbe Effekt bei Dir auch bei anderen Videos auf? Tritt der Effekt nur beim Abspielen von Videos auf, oder zeigt Dein X generell solche Fehler an? Also auch in einer normalen Konsole und diversen Apps?

----------

## noergeli

 *rmorszeck wrote:*   

> Habe vergessen zu sagen. Ich verwende den neusten nvidia-kernel und -glx. EInfach unter /etc/portage/package.keywords folgendes eintragen und nvidia-kernel und -glx neu emergen. 
> 
> Zitat:
> 
>   media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 
> ...

 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr alle mit dem nvidia-Treiber macht. Aber bei mir ist der noch nie abgestürzt aufgrund des Treibers. Einige Releases waren mal bissel buggy, sodaß das glx nicht funktionierte, kann ich mich dunkel dran erinnern. Aber ansonsten konnte ich bisher keinerlei instabiles Verhalten feststellen. Und ich benutz generell immer die neuesten nvidia-Versionen (make.conf ACCEPT-KEYWORDS="~x86").

  Bitte vergesst nicht, dass wir alle unterschiedliche Hard- und Softwareware-Konfigurationen verwenden. Im nvidia-Forum finden sich massenhaft postings zu diversen Instabilitäten. Bei mir tritt z.B. das Problem mit den 7xxx Treibern und "RenderAccel" auf, dass das starten von kde unmöglich macht, leider kein Einzelfall. Wer keinen Wert auf 3D-Beschleunigung legt, fährt mit den nv-Treibern unter Umständen besser. Ich hab mir z.B. kürzlich nen TFT zugelegt und festgestellt, dass die nvidia-Treiber bei 75 MHz kein scharfes Bild darstellen, was bei Textdarstellung sehr unangenehm ist. In windows hab ich das gleiche beobachtet, mit den nv-Treibern hab ich das Problem nicht. Dazu sind jetzt beimSystemstart 20 Mb weniger im RAM belegt und wer prelink einsetzt, sieht sich mit wesentlich weniger Fehlermeldungen konfrontiert. Ich spiel zwar gern mal 'ne Runde Crack-attack, kann ich dann aber auch drauf verzichten. Auf einem 2D-Desktop können die nv-Treiber schon einen Performance- und Stabilitätszuwachs bedeuten.

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Hier das Bild: http://layr.at/download/xine.jpg

  Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick auch nach nem Interlace-Problem aus. Passiert das bei allen Video-Dateien oder nur vereinzelt. Hast du mal nen Deinterlace-Filter probiert?

----------

## tuxian

TV-Karte habe ich keine, am Standrechner läuft auch der nv-Treiber, da habe ich das Problem nicht, aber da ist eine völlig andere Hardware drinnen.

Betroffenes Gerät ist ein Tecra M2 Notebook.

Das Problem habe ich bei allen Videos im Vollbildmodus, wenn ich aber das Video in einem Fenster laufen lassen und groß ziehe dann nicht, nur ist da dann noch z.b. kicker im Bild.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du mal nen Deinterlace-Filter probiert?

 

Kannst du mir bitte sagen was da zu tun wäre?

@noergeli: Du benutzt jetzt dennv-Treiber?

hast ein Notebook bzw. TFT?

Wenn ja kann du mal meine xorg.conf mit deiner vergleichen bzw. deine posten?

----------

## rmorszeck

Also, wie siehts mit deinem compilierten Kernel aus?

Hast du DRI im Kernel deaktiviert? Und auch die nvidia Unterstützung muss komplett raus.

@noergeli, hatte auch lange zu kämpfen und habe mich über die permanenten Abstürzte geärgert. Nun aber läuft alles zu 99.99% stabil. Darum versuche ich mal die konfigs rüber zu geben die ich auch habe. Sonst kann er ja gerade die nv-Driver nehmen und viel Spass damit haben.

----------

## noergeli

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Kannst du mir bitte sagen was da zu tun wäre?

  Im xine Kontextmenü "video > Deinterlace" auswählen oder einfach auf dem Keyboard die Taste "i" drücken. Wie musv schon beschrieben hat sind z.B. Fernsehbilder interlaced. Die liefern keine Vollbilder, sondern im PAL-Standard 50 Halbbilder/s. Auf Computermonitoren kommt es deshalb zu Franseneffekten. Ein Deinterlace-Filter versucht das dann auszugleichen. Da das Problem bei dir aber nicht im Fenstermodus auftaucht, halte ich es nicht für die Ursache deines Problems.

 *Quote:*   

> Du benutzt jetzt dennv-Treiber? 
> 
> hast ein Notebook bzw. TFT? 

  Um mehr Platz sowohl auf dem realen als auch dem virtuellen Schreibtisch zu haben, hab ich meine 17" Röhre gegen nen günstigen 19" TFT mit VGA Anschluss ausgetauscht, also nix mit Digital oder so. Meine alte gf2 hat ja eh kein DVI-Ausgang. Auch meine xorg.conf ist mittlerweile recht unspektakulär. 

 *rmorszeck wrote:*   

> hatte auch lange zu kämpfen und habe mich über die permanenten Abstürzte geärgert. Nun aber läuft alles zu 99.99% stabil.

  Zu kämpfen hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Weil ich in meinen Linuxanfängen mit SuSI & Co eigentlich immer Probleme ohne die nvidia Triber hatte, habe ich die nv-Treiber seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Auch bei der gentoo Installation habe ich dann erstmal die nvidia-Treiber eingerichtet, bevor ich das erste mal X gestartet habe. Erst mit den 7xxx Treibern kam dann das Einfrieren mit RenderAccel, was erstmal nicht dramatisch ist. Zuletzt hatte ich dann aber auch diesen "System freezes, but mouse moves" bug bemerkt, auf den auch nvidia keine Antwort hat. Hab dann einfach mal die nv-Treiber probiert und musste feststellen, dass 1. einige Probleme mit dem neuen Monitor obsolet sind und 2. dass die 2D Performance bei mir besser ist als mit den Tribern von nvidia.

----------

## tuxian

"i" zu drücken bei xine bringt leider nichts.

Wenn ich Knoppix 3.7 lade habe ich das Problem bei der gleichen Auslösung nicht, da wird allerdings der vesa-Treiber verwendet.  Unter Gentoo funktioniert es aber leider auch mit dem vesa-Treiber nicht, da funktioniert dann kein Vollbild.

Hab schon die Modelines von Knoppix versucht zu übernehmen, funktionierte leider auch nicht.

EDIT: Wenn ich in xine den xshm output-Treiber nehme (stat xv) habe ich das Problem nicht.

----------

## tuxian

Das Problem mit xshm ist leider dass Stufen (unscharf - schlecht Qualität) im Bild sind wenn ich das Bild vergrößere bzw. auf Vollbild schalte.Last edited by tuxian on Wed Sep 21, 2005 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

*schieb*

----------

## kernelsensei

hallo,

Ich hatte auch dieses problem mit mplayer und nv Treiber ... Die Loesung die ich gefunden habe ist die 'sdl' Video Output ...

Mit Mplayer : 

```
mplayer meinfilm.avi -vo sdl
```

 (braucht den sdl USEFLAG beim Kompilieren ..)

----------

## tuxian

Danke für den Tipp, Qualität passt auch, wird nicht schlecher (wie es mit dem xshm-Plugin war).

Nur funktioniert das leider nur mit mplayer, bei xine habe ich mit dem sdl-Plugin kein Bild, an was kann das liegen?

sdl-USE-Flag ist natürlich aktiviert!

----------

